# Bunny Bumpin Gathering



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

This is not an Official Sanctioned UWN Function. Never the less, at extreme pressure from certain individuals on this site I am caving in. I will buy two large cans of chilli and bring a coleman stove. Others can bring other food items and drinks. The place of occurence is in question. Apparently after much discussion there are no rabbits anywhere. So if somebody wants to give up a secret spot for a gathering that would be great. 

Looks like the date will be next Sunday (I think Jan 18th). Stay tuned for a location.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Make it on Saturday and I'm there with bells on!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Our archery club has our big 3D shoot January 17th and 18th. If you make it then I won't be able to attend.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

If we're getting that kind of bunny who is going to supply the penicillin shots afterwards?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

cwp said:


> If we're getting that kind of bunny who is going to supply the penicillin shots afterwards?


You can get all the protection you need for a few bucks at the local drugstore. No penicillin needed unless you eat something besides chili. :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

If you just want some fun shooting some jacks come down to Emery county, I have a spot that I can assure you, you'd be shooting all day long at jacks.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Two large cans of chilli, sounds like you are going to chase down some jacks by jet propulsion!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh, yes....................... :lol:


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

Someone could try blue darting them :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OK , here's the deal. Please PM me by this Thursday night if you are going. .45 is working on a spot to go to. I'll need to know how many "are going" in order to get enough food. Also some ride sharing would be good if possible. So, shoot (pun intended) me a PM. If you can't make it, sorry. Catch you next time.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry sunday is a no go for the Marine I could probly go Fri. or Sat. but I'll plan on going next time have fun and let me know how it goes...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am planning to go but I may be starting a new job this week and I am not sure what the scheduling might be.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Sorry sunday is a no go for the Marine I could probly go Fri. or Sat. but I'll plan on going next time have fun and let me know how it goes...





luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I am planning to go but I may be starting a new job this week and I am not sure what the scheduling might be.


Oh boo hoo....... Just be there !!! :twisted:

Al...................any way of making it on a Saturday? It would be good to see NHS with his 'bells' on..


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Would really like to go, but depends on what the wife has planned and what the doctor has to say tomorrow.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a motorcycle association meeting Saturday. I can go Sunday. Sorry NHS.  We'll do a Saturday thing next time.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope you guys have a blast, pun intended. :mrgreen: I think I'll still get out somewhere on Saturday. I'm getting a bad case of cabin fever. I'll save my bells for next time.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Is this going to just be the old farts or are the little farts welcome?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

.45 said:


> USMARINEhuntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry sunday is a no go for the Marine I could probly go Fri. or Sat. but I'll plan on going next time have fun and let me know how it goes...
> ...


Oh boo hoo....... Just be there !!! :twisted:

Al...................any way of making it on a Saturday? It would be good to see NHS with his 'bells' on.. [/quote:18hagkw4]

.45 you are incorigible!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

.45 I'd be more than happy to let you explain it to my wife :shock: ... I'll be sure to attend your funeral :lol: ...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> .45 you are incorigible!


Hey....I already looked that up once this year !!! It means, I'm ruggedly handsome, built like Arnold and an extremely nice guy !!!

Thanks.... :lol:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="luv2fsh&hnt":2elwc1xm]
> 
> .45 you are incorigible!


Hey....I already looked that up once this year !!! It means, I'm ruggedly handsome, built like Arnold and an extremely nice guy !!!

Thanks.... :lol:[/quote:2elwc1xm]

Arnold in the speedo? _/O _/O _/O


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Dang! They wanted up to $1000 per bunny. :?


$1000, WTH, do they have senior discounts?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:304g6a06]images.jpg[/attachment:304g6a06] -oooo-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I found the locale of the event: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090113/ap_ ... nfestation


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope your paying to get us there. :lol: We are getting close to posting up some more info. Keep tuned. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

We have reached the limit for participants for this go around. I will contact all that have shown and interest by PM. I know there was a few that wanted a different date , but we'll catch you guys (gals) the next time. Thanks, Al.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well................ :roll:

While Al Hansen, luv2fsh&hnt, his beautiful daughter and Artoxx where patiently waiting at our designated meeting place, cause .45 heard a rumor about some rabbit's, .45 and his new puppy dog were still snoozing on the couch. -)O(-

I believe the rumor's *were* true !! They're were tracks all over the place, but all of them seemed to be heading for Nevada, or the coast !! Sooooooo.........no rabbits to-day -)O(-

However !!  .....sure *good company* and Al really knows how to cook canned chili w/hot dogs !!! 

Good to meet you guys !! Dinner, next time, is on me !!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks to all for a very good time.I think we just didn't follow the tracks far enough.If we would have eventually a wascally wabbit would have been connected to them.Thanks to .45 for bringing the throwing contraption and the clay pigeons.Thats a sweeeet little p-shooter you let me shoot.Thanks to Al for the ride-share and the gourmet lunch.It was yummy!Thanks to Artoxx for the donuts.A hearty thanks for the good day and even better company.Larissa and I had a wonderful time.We can't wait for the next time.For those that didn't make it,I won't mention any names like that Marine dude,all I can say is it was your loss nanner nanner nanner!P.S. that is one sweet shotgun thanks for letting me squeeze that girl a couple times AL.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Yep, all in all a good day. Bunnies or not.
Maybe I should start taking clay pigeons with me to the duck marsh, then I won't be so frustrated by the lack of game. :wink: 

I need to find out if that shooting issue was because of the short barrel or the lack of a rib, cause that little darlin shoots STRAIGHT!
And I seem to remember shooting that well back when I had my Winchester with NO rib. Something to think about. _(O)_ 

A good excuse to aquire another gun anyway. I LOVE experimenting with multiple guns, especially when I OWN all of them. :mrgreen: 

Thanks guys, see ya next round.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a great time. No problem .45. Coffees on you next time. :lol: Lotsa tracks but no rabbits. Yotes must be well fed. It was great to meet Artoxx and Luv2 and his daughter. She's quite the trooper and a good little shot. I have a $1000.00 Mossberg if anyone is interested. :mrgreen: Can't wait till the next one. We'll set something up in a bit. AL. 8)


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well I'm glad you guys had a good time, sorry I missed it  ... However I'm glad I spent the day with the wife... I found out today my herd is going to be a little bigger this fall.... WOOHOO... another little one will be joining the family around August... :lol: I can't wait... Well let me know when the next trip is... I'll try and be there for sure...


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I think it will be sometime in AUGUST! :wink: 



Congrats dude, I am glad that you stayed home to get that news. I am also glad that YOU are GLAD. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, probably a good thing you stayed home to get the news. You coulda been in the dog house till August. :shock: I'm glad to hear you think it's good news. :lol: We'll try and set something up for a Saturday hunt next time. I hope you don't have to stay home so she can tell you it's gonna be twins. -)O(-


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I hit my honey hole yesterday. Based on track I'd say we are on the down side of the rabbit population. Did manage to get 1 cottontail, and one jack. Missed 2 other cottontails running into their burrows. I did see a coyote on a dead cow I found around sunset, however I went for my 9mm pistol, instead of my 10/22. Come to find out, I can't hit targets with my XD @ 60-70 yards... who'd a thought?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS on the impending arrival of the new ankle biter Marine.Sorry you missed it but time with the wife is important,especially when she is planning to let you know you are going to be a daddy again.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Our little group (3) went out Sat and ended up going home after about three hours as it was much colder than we thought it would have been. We did get 30+ rabbits in that time though. 8)


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> Our little group (3) went out Sat and ended up going home after about three hours as it was much colder than we thought it would have been. We did get 30+ rabbits in that time though. 8)


Well looks like you are elected as the official guide for the next gathering. DON'T EVEN *TRY* TO GET OUT OF IT! :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Our little group (3) went out Sat and ended up going home after about three hours as it was much colder than we thought it would have been. We did get 30+ rabbits in that time though. 8)


Picture's ? :?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > Our little group (3) went out Sat and ended up going home after about three hours as it was much colder than we thought it would have been. We did get 30+ rabbits in that time though. 8)
> ...


Yea, pictures would be good.

I guess I was really in the wrong spot Saturday. Only got two jacks in about four hours 

sawsman


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

TWINS -)O(- -)O(- I don't think I could handle twins... I am freaking pumped to have another one though... Just makes my hunting party that much bigger... Guess I'm gonna have to go start getting guns for the little one...


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

As requested:









The photo isn't great, but I didn't expect much from a camera phone in near dark.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> :shock:


Yeah.....me too !! :shock:

Bad part is, now we *may* have to believe _other _things that the buggsz24 is telling us...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

> Bad part is, now we *may* have to believe _other _things that the buggsz24 is telling us...


 :lol:

Well, I dont know about that. I swear there's only 20+ or so rabbits there, not 30+!

But really, looks like you've got a good spot there buggsz24. Keep up the good work!

sawsman


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Well, I dont know about that. I swear there's only 20+ or so rabbits there, not 30+!


That picture is all the rabbits that were in big enough pieces to pick up. We had a .338 Lapua mag on a AICS and Armalite AR-50, with those calibers a clean hit leaves very little evidence that the rabbit even existed.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Hard to tell from the pics, but if those are cottontails, then blowing them into little tiny pieces with heavy artillery would be ILLEGAL. So I am going to assume they are JACKS. :roll:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

It is hard to tell, but they are indeed jacks, we didn't see a single cotton tail the entire time. Seriously though, I provide proof to the claim of a good hunting spot and the first thing that happens is someone tries to throw me under the bus?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> It is hard to tell, but they are indeed jacks, we didn't see a single cotton tail the entire time.* Seriously though, I provide proof to the claim of a good hunting spot and the first thing that happens is someone tries to throw me under the bus*?


No 'under the bus throwing' here !! You 'backed' up your report, good report too !!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Not trying to throw you under the bus, that is what is known as a HINT. If there was anything to be worried about, that is your _*hint*_ to get rid of the evidence. If NOT, FANTASTIC!

I just like to be sure that the members of this forum don't accidentally make a mistake and then BRAG about it, not realizing that there might be a problem.

I am in NO way trying to get anyone in trouble, quite the opposite.
A couple weeks ago, on the waterfowl forum there was a guy that posted pics of a certain kind of bird that was no longer in season, and sadly the pic was dated ACCURATELY, I tried to give him a subtle hint but he didn't check his email for several hours, so there were quite a few witnesses. Hopefully it did not end up being a mistake that he will regret, but it might have been if no one had pointed it out to him. He did eventually get the message and remove said pics, but it was not good either way.

I was simply trying to make sure, due to the low picture quality, that there had not been any unfortunate mistakes that could be corrected by US instead of the dude with the badge. Sorry if that was unclear. If I wanted to throw someone under the bus, I would call one or another of the fish cops that I know and link them the thread without saying anything, and let THEM point out the mistake to the appropriate person.
_*REALLY!*_ :wink:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Okay I get it, you really weren't the one I was talking about though. I pride myself on following the letter of the law (or at least appearing to do so in some cases  ). I appreciate the preemptive warning, even though it was required.

My complaint was more to the questioning of the quantity of the claim, next time I go out I will pack along the my E-3, studio lighting and forensic tags for each of the kills claimed.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

buggsz24,

No throwing under the bus here either. Sorry if it came acrossed that way. If you re-read, I was commenting sarcastically to what .45 had said. We do indeed believe what you say.

I have no doubt in my mind that you got 30+ jacks. My point is that after +20, +30 or +40, I personally quit counting. A couple of years ago my brother and I got 50+ in one day, but we weren't counting every single one. We just knew it was over 50. 

Anyways, good on ya! that's alot of jacks.

sawsman


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry, my sarcasm detector doesn't function over the internet.

Maybe we should settle all of this with a little bunny busting event?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Deal. I would like to get in on one with you guys one of these days.

And maybe some of that chile! 

sawsman


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> Sorry, my sarcasm detector doesn't function over the internet.
> 
> Maybe we should settle all of this with a little bunny busting event?


Now THAT is the best Idea I have heard this week. :mrgreen:

It sounded good LAST week too, but no bunnies. :wink:

When, Where, and HOW MANY?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I got some hot dogs left over..........they just been sittin in the bed of the truck this week. Should be just fine. :mrgreen: _/O


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

> When, Where, and HOW MANY?


Anytime, buggsz24's honey hole, count me in!

JK buggsz24! you dont have to disclose....

sawsman


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Maybe we should settle all of this with a little bunny busting event?


Yeah....bring the Marine and that big giant 338 La Poopa !!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

La Poopa :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> La Poopa :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


What are you laughing at ?!?!?!? _O\

You're driving !!! *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I know ..............and probably buying breakfast too. Be on time :mrgreen: . See ya on the next one. 8) :lol:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Hopefully I will make it next time... I mean Hell what else could the wife have to tell me? :shock: -)O(-


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Hopefully I will make it next time... I mean Hell what else could the wife have to tell me? :shock: -)O(-


Ummm, it's not YOURS? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :twisted:

_*Just kiddin.*_ :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Now, if any of you guys need some help with the counting, I am real good with numbers. I don't even need to take my shoes off to count to 20! :mrgreen: Of course, though, I'd have to be present when the kill was made or it don't count. I'd have to verify that we were counting each rabbit only one time.

Anyway, it has been a while since I have gone after rabbits and sounds like lots of fun. Let me know when and I'll try to make it as well.


----------

